# Canon Unveils Dual Lamp Interchangeable Lens Projector



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 3, 2015)

```
<p><em>LX-MU700 Delivers up to 7500 Lumens and Seven Interchangeable Lens Options for Impressive Performance in Business, Education, Exhibition, Digital Signage and House of Worship Applications </em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., November 3, 2015 </strong>– Responding to the needs of customers who do business in large venues, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today unveiled its first-ever LX-Series dual lamp projector, the LX-MU700, which delivers high-brightness at up to 7500 lumens<sup>1</sup>, WUXGA resolution (1920 x 1200), DLP Technology, a 2100:1 contrast ratio<sup>1</sup>, seven interchangeable lens options with motorized lens shift for installation flexibility, and a range of connection and integration options ideally suited for use in exhibition, digital signage and house of worship applications.</p>
<p>Joining Canon’s other interchangeable lens projectors, the new LX-MU700 provides an impressive capability of up to 7500 lumens when using both lamps, while also enhancing reliability by helping to minimize projector downtime – which is a key factor for units installed in areas that may be challenging to access. This model also offers two interchangeable Color Wheels, allowing users to optimize the content being displayed – the “6 Segment-BRT” color wheel emphasizes brightness for displaying charts, graphs and text with better clarity, and the “6 Segment-COL” color wheel emphasizes color accuracy for rich colors with great balance of mid-tones.</p>
<p>“As our first dual lamp projector, the LX-MU700 is positioned to deliver exceptional results for our customers who require a hard-working, reliable device with enhanced reliability,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “The expansion of our interchangeable lens projector line continues to demonstrate Canon’s commitment to the growing number of large venue projector users who require a higher level of brightness and resolution, with enhanced versatility and affordability.”</p>
<p><!--more-->

<strong>Installation Flexibility and Advanced Features

</strong>The LX-MU700 offers superb installation flexibility with seven interchangeable lens options, allowing this model to be installed virtually anywhere (all lenses can be quickly installed and then removed with the simple push of a release button):</p>
<table border="1" width="540" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="5">
<tbody>
<tr>
<td><b><u>Lens Name</u></b></td>
<td><b><u>Throw Ratio</u></b></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Ultra Wide Zoom LX-IL01UW</td>
<td>0.75 – 0.93:1</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Wide Zoom LX-IL02WZ</td>
<td>1.25 – 1.79:1</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Standard Zoom LX-IL03ST</td>
<td>1.73 – 2.27:1</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Middle Zoom LX-IL04MZ</td>
<td>2.22 – 3.67:1</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Long Zoom LX-IL05LZ</td>
<td>3.58 – 5.38:1</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Ultra Long Zoom LX-IL06UL</td>
<td>5.31 – 8.26:1</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Short Fixed Zoom LX-IL07WF</td>
<td>0.76:1</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p> </p>
<p>For enhanced installation flexibility, the LX-MU700 also offers motorized lens shift, which makes it possible to adjust the vertical and horizontal positioning of the projected image, as well as motorized zoom and focus, all of which can be easily adjusted using the included remote. Additionally, the projector’s lens memory function can be used to store up to 10 different custom lens positions, each including lens shift, zoom and focal length. For added convenience, the LX-MU700 is 3D-Ready for projecting 3D content via the DLP-Link System.</p>
<p><strong>Versatile Connectivity and Network Management

</strong>The impressive range of video and control interfaces on the LX-MU700 expands applications and enhances usability. These include HDMI, DVI-D, DisplayPort, 5BNC, VGA and a built-in HDBaseT receiver allowing uncompressed HD video, audio and control signals to be transmitted over a single LAN cable with a maximum distance up to 328 feet. The LX-MU700 is compatible with Crestron, AMX and Extron devices enabling control of multiple projectors on a network. The projector also supports PJLink which allows users to control and monitor the projector over a network, a feature that is ideal for observing lamp hours, usage and more.</p>
<p><strong>Simplified Maintenance and Warranty Information

</strong>Smartly-designed, the LX-MU700 allows users to easily replace the air filters and lamps without uninstalling the projector from most ceiling mounted positions. The LX-MU700 is backed by the Canon Three-Year Projector and Lamp Limited Warranty (120 day lamp coverage), and the Company’s award-winning Professional Service & Support which includes a Three-Year Advanced Warranty Service Exchange Program and a Service Loaner Program.</p>
<p><strong>Pricing and Availability Information*

</strong>The new Canon LX-MU700 DLP Projector will have suggested list price of $11,099, and will be available through authorized Canon dealers and distributors in mid-November.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-23222 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/20151103_hiRes_lxmu700_fronttop.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/20151103_hiRes_lxmu700_fronttop-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="20151103_hiRes_lxmu700_fronttop" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/20151103_hiRes_lxmu700_back.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/20151103_hiRes_lxmu700_back-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="20151103_hiRes_lxmu700_back" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/20151103_hiRes_lxmu700_top.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/20151103_hiRes_lxmu700_top-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="20151103_hiRes_lxmu700_top" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/20151103_hiRes_lxmu700_lens.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/20151103_hiRes_lxmu700_lens-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="20151103_hiRes_lxmu700_lens" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>
```


----------



## MickDK (Nov 8, 2015)

Contrast ratio 2100:1? Might be OK for business data projection but absolutely not for watching movies. For a comparision my old JVC RS-10 does 32000:1 (native!) and is very quiet at the same time. Only OLED beats it for contrast/color reproduction). I paid about $2000 for the RS-10... and Canon wants $11000 for this?!


----------

